# Fountain pen feed testing video



## frank123 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ra across this on the internet, not sure if it has been posted before or not but found it interesting since one of the largest problems with fountain pens here seems to be ink flow (dry or no start).       This directly addresses a feed test which should make it much easier to identify whether it is the feed or the nib that is the issue that needs to be addressed.  https://r8---sn-a5m7zu7d.googlevide..._redirect=yes&mm=26&ms=tsu&mt=1409597003&mv=m


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 1, 2014)

Simple enough. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 1, 2014)

Is there another way to locate this video?  The link is not working for me.


----------



## frank123 (Sep 1, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> Is there another way to locate this video?  The link is not working for me.



  Found it on youtube, it should work from there  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdJGGS6l504


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 2, 2014)

Interesting, thanks!


----------

